# PP1 Pushers schedules



## coreman89 (Mar 8, 2020)

What kind of hours do essentials get in other stores? we only get 5 hour shifts at our store.


----------



## seasonaldude (Mar 8, 2020)

Depends at my store.

Paper usually gets 6 or 7, but he also does plastics.
Chem gets anywhere from 5 to 8. It varies, but without any relationship to his freight for the day.
Personal care gets 6 normally, but she also sorts for beauty and fills in wherever.
OTC is typically 5 these days. Sometimes more if PC has the day off.
Infants gets 4, but she has limited availability for school and the TL does most of the work there.
Pets get 6 normally, but half of that is truck unload.

Those are just my observations based on when they typically leave.


----------



## Aae19 (Mar 8, 2020)

OTC is 4 hours at my store, occasionally there will be 5 hour shifts. Paper, and HBA both get 6 hours. Chem gets between 7 and 8 hour shifts.


----------



## allnew2 (Mar 8, 2020)

P1 is 4-12:30


----------



## PogDog (Mar 8, 2020)

My essentials team gets 4 hours each. Trying to get more hours for OTC, which is never clean in 4 hours. 

Beauty handles most of the 1-4-1s for HBA and COSM. So HBA just focuses on truck push. 

Chem might handle paper soon. That'll get them more hours and might be able to get that extra time in OTC.

It's brutal, but essentials stock time is typically 2hrs or less. Having 1-for-1s covered on nonscheduled days is where we can win or lose. Miss chem one day and it's over 100 DPCIs easily.

However corporate wants us to schedule these DBOs. They don't give us the hours to do it that way. We're always tight at the end of the month.


----------

